# Meet my new little girl



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She doesn't have a name as of yet and this is the only picture I have of her so far.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bump!
No one likes my new Syrian then


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Very sweet, love the picture hun xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

give us chance missus, you only posted 3 hours ago!

she looks cute - is she asleep in that tube?!

what names are you thinking of?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> give us chance missus, you only posted 3 hours ago!
> 
> she looks cute - is she asleep in that tube?!
> 
> what names are you thinking of?


HAHA sorry  Just it had 13 views and no one had commented.

Yes, she is asleep in the tube, at night she comes down and plays etc, then sleeps in her bed, then seems to crawl back up there during the day.

I haven't really thought much, but possibly Snowflake.
She isn't pure pure white, she has more of a creamy tint to her, but she pretty much looks white from a distance.
x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Very sweet, love the picture hun xx


Thank you


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is SO pretty! I'd call her Beuno, I think it suits her.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> She is SO pretty! I'd call her Beuno, I think it suits her.


Thank you 
Bueno is actually a good name actually!!
Will definately think about that one.
x


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

shes so cute, curled up in that little tube


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bump! 

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so jelous I always wanted a white hamster, can I pinch her please?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am so jelous I always wanted a white hamster, can I pinch her please?


Hehe, nope!


----------

